# Tried to do cheese today



## shtrdave (Jul 23, 2011)

It didn't work out so well not worthy of pictures, first time use my AMNPS put in some cherry pellets and some hickory dust, got it all lit and left it burn a bit then blew it out closed the door on my CS Smokette came back about 2 hours later no smoke open the door it was out, so I relit it and closed the door again and again it went out. Maybe this little AMNPS thingy won't work with a cookshack, I did light it several times but it would not continue to smoke, some of the cheese did get some color.

Anyone else here use an AMNS with a cookshack?


----------



## meateater (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like you need to let it burn longer when starting it or your not getting enough oxygen.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 24, 2011)

One issue with using the CS is that the hole for drainage on the bottom and the hold on top are very small. I had an old SM50 and cold smoking was very difficult to do IMHO because of the lack of air flow. When you use the unit to smoke, it gets the wood going good enough but you have to add alot of ice to keep the heat down.  Next time, try leaving the door unlatched but still shut, which should allow more air into it.  Do a test burn and find the sweet spot for the AMNPS...might have to pull out the smoke box and just place the pellet unit right on the element to get access to the air.  Good Luck!

John


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 24, 2011)

another thought I had was finding a way to direct air into the CS unit. Maybe use a fish pump or something that will move the air but not at a high rate as to not allow thorough smoke penetration of the foods.  I had to play with the Weber Kettle to find out where to place the AMNS so it would stay lit for cold smokes...still working on perfecting the hot smoke placement but that's a different thread.

Hope you're finding a cure to your issue.  I sure miss my Cook Shack but am loving the Charcoal life too. Was really good mentally to get back to the basics and re-learn it.

John


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for some thoughts guys, I did allow it to burn for a few minutes before i blew it out, I also took out the fire box and just set it on the element, which was turned off, I know my issue is airflow. Leaving the door ajar is not an alternative as I have it set up in my garage with a vent going out through the garage door, and knowing there is only 2 maybe 3/4" holes one on top for vent and one on the bottom the fish pump Idea sounds like it maybe a next move thing, they did not move much air if i remember from my fish days so I guess off to the pet store monday.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 24, 2011)

I have the same issue with my SmokinTex. It works well with the sawdust but I am struggling with the pellets. I am looking for a small pump to feed air thru the drain hole.


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 24, 2011)

I am thinking something like this per above suggestion.


I was going to use just dust, but looking over the paperwork that came with the AMNPS it said it would go for about 4 hours on one row, so I figured that would be about just right.

I did get some smoke but not much will see in a few days.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 24, 2011)

Update. I just solved the problem for my SmokinTex. I raised the unit up by putting 2X4 blocks under the legs. This gave me more clearance between the drip pan and the opening allowing more airflow and it has been chugging along for a couple of hours now.  Dave give this a try and see if it helps you too


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 24, 2011)

When I tried mine yesterday I did not have a drip pan under it so it was not obstructed but i was using pellets mostly.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 24, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> When I tried mine yesterday I did not have a drip pan under it so it was not obstructed but i was using pellets mostly.


Raising it also allows more airflow underneath - mine is cranking away with the extra room underneath.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 25, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> It didn't work out so well not worthy of pictures, first time use my AMNPS put in some cherry pellets and some hickory dust, got it all lit and left it burn a bit then blew it out closed the door on my CS Smokette came back about 2 hours later no smoke open the door it was out, so I relit it and closed the door again and again it went out. Maybe this little AMNPS thingy won't work with a cookshack, I did light it several times but it would not continue to smoke, some of the cheese did get some color.
> 
> Anyone else here use an AMNS with a cookshack?





shtrdave said:


> When I tried mine yesterday I did not have a drip pan under it so it was not obstructed but i was using pellets mostly.


The aquarium pump is something that a customer tried and had success with.  The CookShack and some other electric smokers have very little air intake, other than the drain hole.  A cheap aquarium pump solved the issue, and he's a happy smoker

Scar also found a solution that I think makes sense.  He found that pellets need more oxygen to burn than sawdust, and raising the smoker up must allow for a little air to be drawn inside.

Did you use a "Mix" of pellets and sawdust??     Use Pellets or Sawdust, but do not mix them.

If you find pellets are tough to keep going with the low intake air you have, try using sawdust, to see if it will work in your CookShack

I Think we can make you a "Happy Smoker", but if not, let me know?

Todd


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes I had a mix put pellets in and then some dust on top, what could it hurt right? it was my first use of it Todd and I will get it figured out, I did order the pump I linked above, it should be here by the end of the week. The cheese came out with some color but not much, I will use just one source next time, I know the Smokin Tex is a clone of the CS not sure if it has the small hole in the bottom, the holes top and bottom are 3/4" at best so the pump thing may be a cure.


----------



## custom99 (Jul 25, 2011)

I was having smoke problems with my Smoke hollow. I just did a mod to it that worked wonders. I did not have the right airflow.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...d-on-a-smoke-hollow-electric-unit#post_667801

I am hoping for an a-maze-n for my birthday. I told everyone in the family that they should buy me one. I guess I'll see what happens there.


----------

